# Espacio en disco ocupado. Antes 22GB. Ahora 4.42GB. ¿why?

## Facu

No entiendo que pasó. Me dejó en un estado de WTF ._. Lo mejor/mas raro, es que todo funciona bien.

Miren, tenia el sistema particionado con tabla GPT, y quería pasarme a ms_dos. Así que hice backup del sistema desde sysresccd con el siguiente comando:

```

tar cvpjf raiz.tar.bz2 -–exclude=/mnt/gentoo/proc --exclude=/mnt/gentoo/home -–exclude=/mnt/gentoo/lost+found -–exclude=/raiz.tar.bz2 -–exclude=/mnt/gentoo/sys / -exclude=/mnt/gentoo/tmp

```

(Vale mencionar que el disco al que hice backup, estaba montado en /mnt/gentoo). No puedo asegurar que es exactamente este el comando que lancé, pero como mínimo, es similar.

Entonces, elimine las particiones y cree una tabla de tipo ms_dos. Luego de dar formato a las particiones, me dispuse a restaurar el sistema.

```

mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo

tar xvpfj raiz.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo

```

Edito el /etc/fstab con mis nuevos uuid, instalo el grub. Inicio el sistema y todo funciona perfectamente, solo que ahora, en lugar de tener 22GB de espacio ocupado en disco, la instalación ahora solo ocupa 4.42GB!! Y todo funciona perfectamente!

No me malinterpreten, estoy feliz con que se haya liberado el espacio xD. Pero me gustaría saber por que pasó esto, para evitar que se vuelva a llenar con basura. Es algo dificil de imaginar que haya borrado 16GB de datos, y todo siga funcionando ok. Fijense que los unicos directorios que excluí en el backup son proc, sys y tmp.

¿Alguien tiene alguna explicacion para esto? ¿Acaso hay algo que esta generando archivos basura?

Espero puedan ayudarme. Gracias!  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Facu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene alguna explicacion para esto? ¿Acaso hay algo que esta generando archivos basura?
> 
> ...

 Muchos GBs son. Quizá no contabilizaras bien el espacio ocupado. ¿Qué herramienta utilizas?

----------

## Facu

Conky, y df. Ambos me marcaban lo mismo.

Ademas, se me presentaban problemas al emerger libreoffice por ejemplo, que necesita como 6Gb de espacio libre en disco: cabe decir que uso un disco SSD, asique solo dejé 26Gb para raiz. Ahora parece una exageración, pero hasta ayer, solo tenia 4GB de espacio libre jaja. Lo unico que se me ocurre, puede ser que /tmp no se vacíe correctamente al inicio, y por eso se me valla llenando el disco? Voy a probar escribiendo algo ahí y reiniciando y les aviso  :Wink: 

Edito: No, tmp fue vaciado correctamente ._.

----------

## Facu

Ahora me doy cuenta que hay un disco que no reconoce /dev/sda. gparted me dice:

Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /deb/sda1

Y dice que la causa puede ser que falte algun paquete. Que se necesita e2fsprogs v1.4+

Y ya no tengo el mkfs. Es posible que se hayan perdido varios binarios en el transcurso. Segun me dijeron, el mkfs se encuentra en /usr/bin. Ese directorio está lleno, por lo que veo solo ha fallado al copiar algunos comandos.

Alguna forma de saber cuales son? Y de recuperarlos? Se me ocurre un emerge -e world

Servirá?

----------

## Facu

Solucionado lo del disco... Era solo que saqué el modulo de GPT del kernel, olvidando que mi otro disco estaba particionado con GPT  :Rolling Eyes: . En cuanto al mkfs que faltaba, el emerge -e lo ha recuperado. Así que todo parece andar a la perfección de nuevo, y con solo 4.33Gb de espacio ocupado lol.

En fin... No se que habrá sido lo que hizo que se liberara tanto espacio en disco...

Saludos!  :Wink: 

----------

